# Whelen Responder LP Flasher Failure



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know of a problem which has been discovered on the Whelen Responder LP mini lightbars.

It was recently discovered that the flasher modules in the Whelen Responder LP bars have a "high" failure rate(roughly 5 in 30). Cause is unknown, and Whelen does not at the moment have any plans to address the issue(but they are aware of it and supposedly have engineering looking at it), but if yours does fail they will send you the new upgraded flasher unit. 

So far mine has only locked up once, but I do have a bad module and have been waiting 3 months for a replacement from Whelen. :angry:


I will say regardless of this problem the Whelen Responder LP is still a very worthy mini lightbar for the price. I have one and regardless of the issues am very happy with it.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I emailed Whelen about this too, I installed one on TLC's truck and it is having the same problem. Thanks for the info, the guy I emailed didn't offer me the flasher, I guess I'll have to email them again.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Hope i can get a new flasher sometime because by Responder LP is still having the same problems where gets stuck on a couple of the flash patterns sometimes.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

UPDATE: Well, as of Wednesday (3/12/08) I turned my Responder LP over to the local Whelen dealer who is going to send it to Whelen for repair, we will see what comes back. Apparently, I'm one of the first in the area to have one of these and mine is custom, so we shall see if that plays a part in it, either way, I will post up what is learned when I eventually receive it back.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Whelen has been aware of the flasher problem for sometime... I was going to buy one, and lucky for me the dealer advised me of the on-going problem with these lights. So I bought a mini liberty LED instead, -really great light. Hope Whelen does the right thing by those of you that are having problems, -and fast!


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

This problem has been fixed per my Whelen Rep.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Well my flasher has been at Whelen for the past 2 weeks, so I'm hopefull it will come back right.


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't understand why they didn't just send out a new updated flasher like they did for a few of my customers. :realmad:


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know either, but lets just say...this bar is "special." If I could, I would have gotten the refund on it, since its only 3 months old. :angry:


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

DodgeGuy;551859 said:


> I don't know either, but lets just say...this bar is "special." If I could, I would have gotten the refund on it, since its only 3 months old. :angry:


Whelen definitely dropped the ball on this bar.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have one and have had no problems....knock on wood. Thinking about putting one on the new truck i'm going to pick up this fall.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Mike - Tac 2;551861 said:


> Whelen definitely dropped the ball on this bar.


Yes, they have.

I have contemplated trying to contact Whelen directly about this bar. I guess I'm undecided since the dealer I am now working with is very willing to work, but they have their hands tied in this case, since the bar was built by a different dealer, which is also hindering warranty issues.

I will say the person I bought the bar from originally, while no longer working for the dealer he was with when I bought it, has been willing to send me parts under warranty from the dealer he now works with.

But still, I wonder if I should contact Whelen directly. This has been going on for months and I just want to get it fixed and be done with it all.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm at the Fire dept convention here in INDY and I'll ask the Whelen people what they think. Oh by the way... I've verified that most of the off market named lightbars (some even use the same model numbers) are all from china and tywan. I ask them some spacific questions and they said that they didn't know and have to call the mgfr... Some looked pretty sweet then I opened one up and what a mess!


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Pirsch;551955 said:


> *I'm at the Fire dept convention here in INDY and I'll ask the Whelen people what they think.* Oh by the way... I've verified that most of the off market named lightbars (some even use the same model numbers) are all from china and tywan. I ask them some spacific questions and they said that they didn't know and have to call the mgfr... Some looked pretty sweet then I opened one up and what a mess!


Thanks Pirsch, that would be greatly appreciated.

Interesting comment about the off market bars. Yet another reason to stay away from them.


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Are you at FDIC? If so, look for the Lightning X booth. They carry AXIXTECH products, which are great. Ask for Andy, he can show you the entire product line.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Mike - Tac 2;552032 said:


> Are you at FDIC? If so, look for the Lightning X booth. They carry AXIXTECH products, which are great. Ask for Andy, he can show you the entire product line.


Sorry Mike...Got your message after the show was over.

The Problem with the Flasher Module was solved... I talked with the District President here in Ohio and also his lead tech Scott here in Ohio... The Module problem is fixed and I wasn't the only person to hit them up about it...

The shipping problem was also discussed for the repair problem... What happened there is that their repair facility received over 2 (semi) truck loads of bars and accessories from 2 different states at the same time. These states waited almost a year in collecting all the problem systems and sent them all at once with no heads up. They said that they actually put on extra repair people to try to get them done and out the door. It took them close to 2 months give or take to get them out and start working on the single systems that came in.

On the Light(r) side... did some research on the light systems, I'm hoping to be able to post a few pics of the systems on here but I've got my favorite on the lights. Federal has a fantastic bar and grill light system all LED and they're very impressive. You can build your own bar online...they'll send it.... If a light module goes out you just pop the top of the bar, pull that problem module out and when your waiting to get the replacement you can still use the bar. All the others couldn't do that. Plus not that many wires.

Code 3 came in a close 2nd... They have a bar that will blow your mind... Both full size and mini bar. Thing was blinding even at a distance. I have the exact names of the bars but they are in a bag of FREE stuff that I got and can't get to them.

Whelen... Not bad but get towards the sides they loose any decent lighting. They are working on a new system for flush mount that looks pretty good but they're just starting to play with the ideas of them within the past month or so.

Chinese and Tiwann lights...WATCH OUT!!! Major junk and saw one that was just installed before the show and it was smoke'n!


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Pirsch, that is good information to know.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

what should i do i want to buy one of the responder lp so bad


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Fiafighterdude,

Everything I've heard is that they have gotten the flasher issue fixed. 

What may be best is to buy a brand new in box stock cig plug Responder LP. Also make sure it is in the color you need without any module swaps. regular 500 series lightheads (4 wire version) do NOT work as replacements. 

If you do that you should be fine. If you have any more questions about these bars feel free to ask, as I am now very familiar with them.


On a side note, I'm beginning to think my install on this truck is not meant to be....Yet, another bad lighthead, this time in my brand new Lightning X 10 head Nforcer bar. 

I can't win :crying:


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;552257 said:


> what should i do i want to buy one of the responder lp so bad


Yeah they got it fixed. They're backing them even more since the problem so if you get a good deal just make sure that is was made after March 2008 just to be sure! If it's before they should be able to get it back to you within a week!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

DodgeGuy;552264 said:


> Fiafighterdude,
> 
> Everything I've heard is that they have gotten the flasher issue fixed.
> 
> ...


Thank you !! prsport


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

YAY!!!!

I finally got mine back tonight....after one of the guys at the dealer was using it for 2 WEEKS! Didn't notify me about it, was supposed to give it to me, found out through another employee that it was done. Anyways. works fine, except for cruise modes on 5 heads, but oh well. 

Part replaced:
Flasher-upgraded
1 Lighthead

Parts I wish got replaced:
The other 5 lightheads so I could have cruise modes(anyone know how to get this to happen?)


----------

